# Reliant 15" Thickness planer problem



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm trying to not have to ding the thing and buy another unit. The rubber outfeed roller is all chewed up after 13 yrs of good service. I have tried all leads to find a part for this thing, to no avail. They no longer make this brand. So ...I come to the Brothers here. Any ideas...thoughts , experience with just this sort of thing? I don't have a lot of time to play with it.....and may just have to get a replacement, but hate to just roll it over the bank.

Michael


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi fanback

A couple of possibilities:
1 See if there are rubber specialty shops in your area. They might be able to rebuild your old roller.
2 Take it to a machine shop and have it turned down enough to sleeve it with a rubber hose.

Gerry


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Now there's two good ideas.....rebuild the old roller. Like that!

Thanks Gerry.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I think resleeving the old roller with a piece of rubber hose is the most likely to work. 
Good luck with it.

Gerry


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, just for future reference....I found out this particular planer body is used by most of the major brands, and made by the same Chinese factory for a long time now. I just got the replacement. shipped by a brand called Shop Fox (Grizzly?). Never heard of them before....but one of the biggest problems was finding a tool machinery dealer that even wanted to help with this. Most recommended just getting a new one. .....$80. bucks instead of $1000. Ya.

Thanks for all replys.


Michael


----------

